# Transformation themed rp?



## signawolf (May 15, 2018)

I was just curious if there are any groups out there that like to transformation rp? I was curious because it sounded fun, and it would be cool to find another couple of people to tf rp with.


----------



## Widorry (May 18, 2018)

Sure ^^ Do you got Discord? Mine is Widorry#0205


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 20, 2018)

What exactly is a transformation themed RP?


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

signawolf said:


> I was just curious if there are any groups out there that like to transformation rp? I was curious because it sounded fun, and it would be cool to find another couple of people to tf rp with.


Me


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

Widorry said:


> Sure ^^ Do you got Discord? Mine is Widorry#0205


I do mine is the Universe #9288


----------

